# little help perhaps?



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

so I've been having some trouble finding a place to rehome two of my girls and after searching and asking some rescue centres, I decided to try here.I don't know if anyone lives near me but it's worth a shot seeing as I'm in England, haha. I was told to try some rat sites to find homes for them but I haven't had much luck, so here goes. Lately I've been busy and my rats have been getting neglected, they still get fed and whatnot but they're never out of the cage and they're getting rather stressed out about it and I'm worried they might get unwell. One of them I intend to keep because she's unwell and getting rid of her would be too hard for me, they do come with a cage, I was torn on whether or not to give my cage up with them but I suppose no one would take them without one. They're both a little over a year old, one is a dumbo called Lexa and one is fancy called farah, they're roan (or husky, whatever you want to call them), now I'm wondering if anyone knows any good rehoming places or if anyone could take them off my hands? I live in Merseyside and it's a little hard to find any one close to me who have rats, none of my fam can take them so I'm a little stuck here. (sorry if this is the wrong place to ask! I haven't been here in ages)


----------

